# 入札



## Steven2

How to say "Please post a bidding task" in Japanese? Is it 入札仕事を掲示しなさい?


----------



## Steven2

These phrases are used on a website, I am learning Japanese through practical usage.


----------



## Wishfull

Steven2 said:


> These phrases are used on a website, I am learning Japanese through practical usage.



Hi. I'm ready and want to answer you, but I can't.
Because I can't understand what your English sentence means.
Nor I can't understand the Japanese.
Is it automated-computer-translation?

Please explain more about your context, background, etc.


----------



## Steven2

For example, there is a website. You can post a task on the website then you can find a contractor for your task. For example, the government wants to build a bridge, the government can post a task, then bridge-building companies can bid for the contract. So it is a "bidding task". Do you understand it?


----------



## Steven2

How about 入札の仕事を掲示する?


----------



## Wishfull

Steven2 said:


> For example, there is a website. You can post a task on the website then you can find a contractor for your task. For example, the government wants to build a bridge, the company can post a task, then bridge-building companies can bid for the contract. So it is a "bidding task". Do you understand it?




There are three red inks.
Who asks the question to who?

I don't understand the second red ink's "the company" 's role in this scenario.


----------



## Steven2

Sorry, I made a mistake. It should should be "the government". Are you familiar with tender?  But we don't need to focus too much on the context, I want to focus on the grammatical points.


----------



## Aoyama

> For example, there is a website. You can post a task on the website then you can find a contractor for your task. For example, the government wants to build a bridge, the government can post a task, then bridge-building companies can bid for the contract. So it is a "bidding task". Do you understand it?


Not really.
A/the government advertises some *works *to be done (construction of bridge, road, dam ...) on a webside. Interested companies may apply to get the job/contract by bidding. You call it a "bidding task". I am not familiar with this expression (in that context).
Nevermind, if you want to say : _*interested companies may enter/submit a bid here,*_ here is what you may need :
入札希望会社（企業）はここで申し込むことが出来る
(to be "polished" ...).
You would not use literally "please" (申し込んで下さい) in Japanese, in an official notice.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
Your translation is wrong.
「入札の仕事を掲示する」のは、会社ではなく、政府です。
政府が、公共事業で入札と落札によって決定される仕事を公示することを意味します。

I think the verb 掲示する　is wrong.
掲示する　means "officially announce" in this context. And the subject of the verb must be the government, not the companies.


----------



## Steven2

It is only a phrase on a button, for example, when you want to reply to me, you can see there is a "Post Reply" button. There can be a "Post Task" button, you post your task(or project) in order to find a task or project contractor.


----------



## Steven2

How about 入札の仕事を書き込む?


----------



## Aoyama

入札希望/者/会社/企業/はここで申請することが出来る//ここから*入札に参加できます* may be better.


----------



## Steven2

Wishfull said:


> 政府が、公共事業で入札と落札によって決定される仕事を公示することを意味します。




I don't know how to break down this sentence. What is the object of 決定される? 

Does 公共事業で入札と落札によって決定される as a whole modify 仕事?


----------



## Aoyama

決定される = will be decided, the object being "the bidding".


----------



## Steven2

Is 入札と落札 the object of 決定される?


----------



## Aoyama

> Is 入札と落札 the object of 決定される?


yes.


----------



## Taro Ultra

It is difficult to translate to japanese from "Please post a bidding task" button.

In this context, I think 
「新規物件登録」 (_Register a new task._)
「入札物件の新規登録」 (_ New registeration of a bidding task object._)
or just 「物件登録」. (_Register a task object)_.
(In more casual style, 「登録はココから」 is also okey. ) 

I think it might be better to specify a kind of object for bidding.
For expamle, 「新規工事物件の登録」 (_New bidding task for construction._) 

I hope more comments or opions of other posters.


----------



## mikun

Hi,
I'll explain a little bit about Japanese 入札　system.
When the Official organizations want to do their works by other corporation, they use 入札　system usually.
The information of 入札, including contents of works, when, where, who, --- is published in official gazette. Sometimes participating corporations qualification are needed.
The participating companies comes together to the same place at the 入札日 and put in their acceptance price to the works in the 入札box.
The cheapest price corporation is to be selected as a reasonable corporation.
Steven2 'Post' is not cleare if it means gazette listing or put in price in the 入札box.


----------



## Steven2

Taro Ultra said:


> It is difficult to translate to japanese from "Please post a bidding task" button.
> 
> In this context, I think
> 「新規物件登録」 (_Register a new task._)
> 「入札物件の新規登録」 (_ New registeration of a bidding task object._)
> or just 「物件登録」. (_Register a task object)_.
> (In more casual style, 「登録はココから」 is also okey. )
> 
> I think it might be better to specify a kind of object for bidding.
> For expamle, 「新規工事物件の登録」 (_New bidding task for construction._)
> 
> I hope more comments or opions of other posters.



It is 任務 or タスク, not 物件.


----------



## Steven2

mikun said:


> Hi,
> I'll explain a little bit about Japanese 入札　system.
> When the Official organizations want to do their works by other corporation, they use 入札　system usually.
> The information of 入札, including contents of works, when, where, who, --- is published in official gazette. Sometimes participating corporations qualification are needed.
> The participating companies comes together to the same place at the 入札日 and put in their acceptance price to the works in the 入札box.
> The cheapest price corporation is to be selected as a reasonable corporation.
> Steven2 'Post' is not cleare if it means gazette listing or put in price in the 入札box.


The bidding process is conducted via the website, not offline.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I found the biggest mistake of this series of threads might arise from the wrong translation ; bidding→入札.

The "bidding" of the original poster is completely different thing from ”入札”, which ordinary Japanese person would imagine.


----------



## Steven2

How to translate "bidding" into Japanese?


----------



## mikun

It will be some type of せり（競り), auction?
People show their purchasing prices to each of the items such as art, car, house or some others in net or in a auction room and the people who proposed most expensive price will get the items by the offered price.
correct meaning of bid will be something like ---買い上げ金額の申し出


----------



## Steven2

How to say "Post a task for bidding"? Is it 入札の為に任務を投稿する?


----------



## mikun

What is the site you are watching?
Auction or looking for a corporation who do some work?


----------



## mikun

Hi,
I've cheked Yaphoo auction and rakuten auction, and confirmed that they use 入札 also for auction.
You are correct to use 入札 in auction.
It will be better to confirm that you are talking about auction when you use 入札.
I'm not participate in net auction, so I'm not sure of 'Post a task for bidding'---, it may be　something like---,
（購入する品物の）入札金額の提示（という作業）をお願いします。
Phrases in the brackets may be omitted.


----------



## Steven2

mikun said:


> What is the site you are watching?
> Auction or looking for a corporation who do some work?


Looking for a corporation or a person who does some work.


----------



## Wishfull

入札する
応募する
応募フォームに記入する。
募集要項に記入する
応募フォームに記入して確定ボタンを押してください。
応募フォームに記入して送信してください。


I imagine that these are the proper expression you're looking for.


----------



## horangi

Steven2 said:


> For example, there is a website. You can post a task on the website then you can find a contractor for your task. For example, the government wants to build a bridge, the government can post a task, then bridge-building companies can bid for the contract. So it is a "bidding task". Do you understand it?


 
I'm still not exactly clear how this website is supposed to work. Maybe if we can clarify that the translation can be done easily.

So there are tasks that need to be done, and contractors are bidding on the right to do these tasks, right? Are these only tasks that the government wants to be done, or can private entities list tasks that someone else can bid on?

When you say, "post bidding task," who will be doing this posting? The entity (such as a governmental entity) that needs to have this task done? Or are you referring to the posting of bids to do a task that someone else has already listed? In other words, is the button for posting tasks that are open for bidding or for submitting bids for tasks?


----------



## Steven2

The website is a platform. It is similar to getafreelancer.com.


----------

